# Agility in butte



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

This was a games trial, no jumping, just tunnels, contacts and weave poles. The setting is probably the most breathtaking of any trial that I have ever been in. Liberal use of layers was necessary, Butte is over a mile high, (and Pam and Richards is another half mile or so up)... one minute it would be sunny and warm, the next minute cloudy and cool. We had a big thunderstorm at the end of the trial today.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures! makes me wish my female wasn't such a clown and would listen a little better, maybe when she's 5 or so because she really enjoyed doing the small size agility when she was younger.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! Looks like so much fun! :biggrin:


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

It is a lot of fun. I don't do that much agility with Seamus, I primarily go to take pictures for dogshots.biz.





saraj2878 said:


> Great pics.! Looks like so much fun! :biggrin:


----------

